# MCGuire AFB open house



## R-2800 (Feb 9, 2007)

Mcguire is holding it's airshow this year on May 12th-13th gates open at 9:00 A.M and admission is free
go here to see who will be there
there is useually more there then they mention

2007 Airshow


----------



## davparlr (Feb 9, 2007)

Ah, yes, good ole McGuire AFB. My home from March, 1971 to Oct. 1974. 30th Military Airlift Squadron. First kid was born in Fort Dix Army Hospital. Memories!


----------



## mkloby (Feb 9, 2007)

Fort Dix hospital was my first physical - my MEPS before I even went in! It's not a bad area too. Hey R-2800 where in NJ are you from? I grew up in Old Bridge/Matawan.


----------



## R-2800 (Feb 9, 2007)

right there next to the base, Browns Mills, my dad works on the KC-10 C-17 he misses the 141 that was his baby  It's neat though when the Blue Angels practiced 2 years ago they flew over our ouse at around 500 ft-700ft in formation for like three days it was awesome!!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 10, 2007)

My last official day in the USAF was at McGuire. I outprocessed there.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 10, 2007)

R-2800 said:


> right there next to the base, Browns Mills, my dad works on the KC-10 C-17 he misses the 141 that was his baby  It's neat though when the Blue Angels practiced 2 years ago they flew over our ouse at around 500 ft-700ft in formation for like three days it was awesome!!



Man what a cool job your dad has. C-17s are sweet. Doesn't the air force have own airmen do the maintenance? Or is he in one of those highly specialized fields that the fleet uses civilians for?

When I was back in Pensacola the Blue Angels were always flying around in the off season practicing. They actually have bleachers and all where you can sit and watch them.


----------



## davparlr (Feb 10, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Man what a cool job your dad has. C-17s are sweet. Doesn't the air force have own airmen do the maintenance? Or is he in one of those highly specialized fields that the fleet uses civilians for?
> 
> When I was back in Pensacola the Blue Angels were always flying around in the off season practicing. They actually have bleachers and all where you can sit and watch them.




Notice what he said about the C-141. The C-141 earned a high regard from who ever came in contact with it. The C-17 has a long way to go to fill its boots.



R2800 said:


> It's neat though when the Blue Angels practiced 2 years ago they flew over our ouse at around 500 ft-700ft in formation for like three days it was awesome!!


I grew up watching the Blue angels over Pensacola, starting with the F9Fs (the earliest I can remember).


----------



## mkloby (Feb 10, 2007)

Still pushing the 141, eh???


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 10, 2007)

Is that a Rafale on the home page slideshow?? I'd love to see one of those!


----------



## R-2800 (Feb 10, 2007)

> Or is he in one of those highly specialized fields that the fleet uses civilians for


civillian been working there almost 30 years  ,but he is a "military" civillian becasue all he works on is the 10 and 17 because he only works on base he has a line badge and everything


----------



## mkloby (Feb 10, 2007)

R-2800 said:


> civillian been working there almost 30 years  ,but he is a "military" civillian becasue all he works on is the 10 and 17 because he only works on base he has a line badge and everything



That's how they work maintenance in the training squadrons - it's all civvies. But in the fleet squadrons, we maintain our own aircraft. More specifically, it's the enlisted Marines that bust their humps to keep the A/C up and operational.


----------



## davparlr (Feb 10, 2007)

R-2800 said:


> right there next to the base, Browns Mills, my dad works on the KC-10 C-17 he misses the 141 that was his baby  It's neat though when the Blue Angels practiced 2 years ago they flew over our ouse at around 500 ft-700ft in formation for like three days it was awesome!!



Ever go to the Lobster Shanty in Point Pleasant? Or is it not there anymore? It was one of our favorite feeding stations.



mkloby said:


> Still pushing the 141, eh???
> 
> 
> > Just keeping you young'uns from forgetting the classics!


----------



## R-2800 (Feb 10, 2007)

> Ever go to the Lobster Shanty in Point Pleasant? Or is it not there anymore? It was one of our favorite feeding stations.


Don't think i have been to Point Pleasant but it could be still there ya never know


----------



## mkloby (Feb 10, 2007)

davparlr said:


> Ever go to the Lobster Shanty in Point Pleasant? Or is it not there anymore? It was one of our favorite feeding stations.
> 
> Just keeping you young'uns from forgetting the classics!



Funny - my mom was a waitress at lobster shanty when she was in college  

My wife and I used to always go down to point pleasant when she still lived in NJ.


----------



## davparlr (Feb 11, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Funny - my mom was a waitress at lobster shanty when she was in college



No kidding? Well, since my youngest is 30, and you are probably in your early 20s, I would assume we were long gone by the time she started working.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 11, 2007)

davparlr said:


> No kidding? Well, since my youngest is 30, and you are probably in your early 20s, I would assume we were long gone by the time she started working.



It's funny how it's a small world. My mom's 55, so she waitressed there about 35 years ago...


----------



## davparlr (Feb 12, 2007)

mkloby said:


> It's funny how it's a small world. My mom's 55, so she waitressed there about 35 years ago...



About the right time period. I could have met your mother. I hope we tipped an appropiate amount. Actually, it was a very nice place and had great food. Oh, and the service was great. There is an interesting sidelight. Once, a few years back, I was im Melbourne, Florida on a business trip(working on the, then JSF program). There was a Lobster Shanty in Melbourne. I went there and, sure enough, it was the same chain, a chain of two restaurants!


----------



## mkloby (Feb 12, 2007)

Speaking of restaurants Dave - remember McGuires in Pensacola??? I can't wait to get back there just to head over there and have some beer and steak... definitely one of the best places I think I may have ever been.


----------



## davparlr (Feb 13, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Speaking of restaurants Dave - remember McGuires in Pensacola??? I can't wait to get back there just to head over there and have some beer and steak... definitely one of the best places I think I may have ever been.




I don't think we have ever been to McGuires. We have been gone for 35 years and only go back for visits, and I think they came later. Our favorite places to eat there are Barnhill's in Warrington, Oyster Bar in Warrington (it may not be there anymore), and Triggers on Gulf Beach Hwy towards Perdido Key. Oh, yeah there is the Shrimp Basket on Gulf Beach just barely in Alabama. Being an original Pensacolan, I miss my shrimp, crab, mullet, and Southern food. Every time we go, it seems my brother has found a new great restaurant.

Oh, by the way, when you are in Pensacola, you should go to Lambert's in Foley, Al., about 40 minutes away. Lambert's is a famous restaurant picked by Travel Channel as the top place to pig out in the US. Also, it was picked as one of the ten best places to exit for good eat'n in a USA Today article. It has great food and is great fun! Look it up at "throwedrolls.com". By the way, they throw the rolls at you! They are wonderful.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 16, 2007)

davparlr said:


> I don't think we have ever been to McGuires. We have been gone for 35 years and only go back for visits, and I think they came later. Our favorite places to eat there are Barnhill's in Warrington, Oyster Bar in Warrington (it may not be there anymore), and Triggers on Gulf Beach Hwy towards Perdido Key. Oh, yeah there is the Shrimp Basket on Gulf Beach just barely in Alabama. Being an original Pensacolan, I miss my shrimp, crab, mullet, and Southern food. Every time we go, it seems my brother has found a new great restaurant.
> 
> Oh, by the way, when you are in Pensacola, you should go to Lambert's in Foley, Al., about 40 minutes away. Lambert's is a famous restaurant picked by Travel Channel as the top place to pig out in the US. Also, it was picked as one of the ten best places to exit for good eat'n in a USA Today article. It has great food and is great fun! Look it up at "throwedrolls.com". By the way, they throw the rolls at you! They are wonderful.



I've heard of that place before. I think we will try to head out there. God, I remember flying over the foley outlets flying to NOLF Barin!!!


----------

